# Best English Saddles AQHA



## xmariax415

Hi, I'm just starting HUS with my gelding, and I need english tack. I was wondering what are some of the best English saddles I could buy, preferably for the HUS. For the past 5 years, I have been riding and showing western. I currently have a Blue Ribbon Western saddle for showing in the pleasure, so I really have no idea when it comes to nice english tack. What is considered the Blue Ribbon of the English world? I hope this made sense :lol:


----------



## waresbear

I am really loving a Toulouse, tried one out, sweet spot is right there. I show & ride in a Collegiate Senior which I thought was comfy, it's nothing compared to that Toulouse I tried.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete.

I showed in a Barnsby for years. Crosby, Collegiate, anything along those lines


----------



## farmpony84

I toulouse and LOVED it. My QH was too wide for it, they make a genesis I think is the model that is adjustable. Nice saddle but didn't go wide enough for my Impressive bred. I have a Bates with the extra-wide gullet in it, but I do prefer the toulouse.


----------



## waresbear

Yes Farm, that was the model I tried! Adjustable gullet and that seat planted your butt and legs to a tee! Sadly it was owned by someone not willing to part with it. Hubby said sure go buy a new saddle but no tropical vacation this winter, phooey poo!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh

Butet.


----------



## NBEventer

Antares is my absolute favorite, along with Devoucoux and CWD. They also come with the price tag but they are worth every penny.


----------



## Natasha55

Bates. For leather. Wintec. For synthetic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete.

Natasha55 said:


> Bates. For leather. Wintec. For synthetic.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Showing AQHA in a synthetic saddle is one of the biggest cliché's out there. Unfortunately people in the AQHA seen are generally very wealthy and expect everyone else to be too. Anything seen as "low rate" is laughed at. Which synthetic is seen as such

EDIT: For example, I worked for AQHA trainers. I was required to wear 109$ jeans and makeup daily. I had to look the part because their clients were very wealthy and (according to my bosses) didn't want any staff looking cheap. I was cleaning 30+ stalls a day in 109$ jeans..........it was absurd. Not everyone in the circuit is like that, but that is just an example of the kind of image people in the AQHA world expect.


----------



## Allison Finch

How about a western style english saddle? Have they even been seen in the AQHA ring? Not an AQHA show person, so don't really know. They are kinda neat, for the breed circuit, I think.







































They look fun to me.


----------



## Delaware Equestrian

I'd look into toulouse! I have one and it's extremely comfortable. I've also seen a lot of them in the APHA/AQHA show circuit!


----------

